# من هو المهندس الكيميائى شرح وافى للمهندس الكيميائى ووظائفه ؟؟



## مهندس المحبة (17 فبراير 2009)

كثيرا ماوجدت الكثير من المهندسين الكيميائين وخاصة المتخرجين حديثا أو الذين لم يجدوا فرصا للتوظيف وإن شاء الله الموفقية في أيجادها والدخول لسوق العمل وممارسة التخصص لذا وضعت هذا الموضوع لكي يعرف المهندس الكيميائي ماهو أختصاصه ومالعمل الذي يعمله لكي يكون محددا ويعرف ماعليه التقدم نحوه ...​
من هو المهندس الكيميائي؟

ساعطيكم عدة خيارات عليكم ان تختاروا احداها:

1-الكيميائي الذي يعمل في المصانع الكيميائية
2-كيميائي و لكن يتقاضى راتب اعلى ممن تخرج من كليه العلوم
3-مهندس يعمل فقط في المعامل الكيميائية
4-مهندس يلم بعلم الكيمياء و لكن لا يستفيد منها شيئا
5-مهندس وظيفته الاساسيه هي تصنيع المواد الكيميائية فقط
6-مهندس يلم بالعلوم الاساسية في الهندسة و بجانب هذه المعرفة يلم بالكيمياء بشكل موسع
7-مهندس يعمل في حقول النفط او في المناجم مثلا

هذا السؤال يعتبر من الاسئلة الخادعة tricky 

هل تعرفون ما هي الاجابة الصحيحة؟

و لا اجابة مما سبق:

اذن من هو المهندس الكيميائي؟

انه من الصحيح ان المهندس الكيميائي لديه معرفة كيميائية و لكنهم يفعلون الكثير من مجرد تصنيع الكيماويات( المواد الكيميائية ) .
في الحقيقة ان مصطلح الهندسة الكيميائية لا يصف طبيعة العمل التي يعمل بها المهندس الكيميائي.و لكن هذا الفرع يتعامل مباشرة مع المواد الكيميائية و هذا ما يجعل هذا التخصص مختلف عن غيره من التخصصات الهندسيه.

جميع المهندسين يوظفون الفيزياء و الرياضيات و الفنون الهندسيه لحل مشاكل تقنيه مع عدم اهمال الناحية الاقتصاديه .مهندسو الكيمياء يوظفون معرفتهم الكيميائية لحل مشاكل كثيره.
لا تخلط أبدا بين المهندس الكيميائي و الكيميائي

طيب كيف ما نخلط الامور على بعض و انت ما وضحت الفرق :

اليكم المقارنة بين الكيميائي و المهندس الكيميائي:

الكيميائي:

1-يتعامل مع كميات صغيرة
2-يهتم بلماذا و كيف يحدث التفاعل الكيميائي
3-تحديد ضرورة رد الفعل لعمل المادة الكيميائية و ميكانيكيه حدوثها
4-يهتم بالمستوى الميكروسكوبي
5-يصمم مقاييس صغيره لاختبار ردود الفعل الكيميائية
6-لا يهتم كثيرا بتكلفة انتاج الكيماويات
7-قد يعمل بمفرده

المهندس الكيميائي:

1-يتعامل مع منتجات بكميات هائلة
2-يهتم بكيفية جعل الانتاج بكميات كبيرة
3-يصمم و يشغل المفاعل الذي يصنع المادة الكيميائية و الوحدات الاخرى المرتبطه
4-يهتم بالمستوى الميكروسكوبي
5-يصمم خطط لمصانع كيميائية 
6-يهتم كثيرا بالاقتصاد ( التوفير ) و ربحية العمليه
7-يجب ان يعمل ضمن فريق

بالتأكيد انك لن تقدر اي مجال علمي او تقني حتى تدرك اهميته.سنذكر الان اهم عشرة انجازات حققتها الهندسة الكيميائية:

1-فصل النظائر:علم الاحياء ، الطب ، المعادن و مولدات الطاقة تطورت بشكل واضح من ناحية فصل النظائر.ساعد مهندسو الكيمياء في فصل النظائر لاستخدامها لمولدات الطاقة النووية و لاغراض طبيه.

2-البلاستيك:في القرن التاسع عشر حدث تطور هائل في علم كيمياء البوليمرات polymers chemistry و صناعة البلاستيك و هذا ما تطلب وجود مهندسين كيميائين خلاال القرن العشرين لعمل منتجات تجارية و اقتصاديه بنفس الوقت من الصناعات البلاستيكية المختلفة التي تستعمل في عزل الكهرباء و في الساعات و مفبابض الطبخ و بعضا من الاكسسورات و غيرها .هل تستطيع ان تتجاهل اهمية البلاستيك في حياتك اليومية؟اذا كانت الاجابة بلا فهذا يعني انك لا تستطيع العيش بدون المهندس الكيميائي.

3-المفاعلات البشرية:لاحظ مهندسو الكيمياء ان جسم الانسان عبارة عن وحدات صغرة تؤدي وظائف مححدة من مثل heat exchanger و نعني به الجلد و المنقيات و نعني بها رموش العين و المضخات و نعني بها القلب و الاغشية و نعني بها الكلية و المفاعلات الكيميائية و نعني بها نظام الهضم.هذه المعلومات البسيطة ساعدت هؤلاء المهندين مع استشارة الاطباء لكي يبنوا و يركبوا مركبات اصطناعية ( مخلقه ).المركبات العضوية الاصطناعيه هي منتجات نتجت بواسطة مهندس الكيمياء.

4-العقاقير الطبية:استطاع مهندسو الكيمياء ان ياخوا كميات صغيره من المضادات الحيوية التي طورت بواسطة الاحيائيت و زادوا انتجاها الطبيعي آلاف المرات.السعر الرخيص و الحجم الهائل من هذه العقاقير نعزي وجودهم لوجود مهندسين كيميائين.

5-الانسجة الاصطناعية:من البطكانيات للملابس وصولا الا الاسرة و الوسائد الالياف الاصطناعية ساعدت في تقليل اعتمادنا على المصادر الطبيعية من قطن و صوف.صناعة هذه الانسجة الليفية الاصطناعية هي صناعة هندسية كيميائية.

6-فصل الهواء:عندما يبرد الهواء لدرجات حرارة منخفضة سيتحول الى سائل و من ثم يستطيع مهندسو الكيمياء ان يفصلوا النيتروجين.النيتروجين المنقى يستعمل لتبريد الطعام و لانتاج اشباه الموصلات و لانقاذ حياة المرضى في المستشفيات.غن عملية انتاج النيتروجين و الاكسجين النقي من الهواء ما هي الا عملية هندسية كيميائية.

7-البيئة:أجاب مهندسو الكيمياء اجابات اقتصاديه بخصوص تنظيف القمامه و حمايه البيئة من التلوث.سيحمي مهندسو الكيمياء البيئة في المستقبل

8-الطعام:تحتاج النباتات لكمية هائلة من النيتروجين ، البوتاسيوم و الفسفور لتنمو بوفره.السماد الكيميائي يمكنه ان يساعد لتزويد هذا الغذاء للمحاصيل.من صنع هذه الاسمدة الكيميائية هم مهندسو الكيمياء.و بالاضافة الى هذا فان المعلبات و الاطعمة المثلجة يمكن ان نعزي سبب وجودها الى مهندي الكيمياء.عندما تفكر في الطعام فكر في الهندسة الكيميائية 
( يعني هل اكل الطعام و افكر بالهندسة الكيميائة.هل هذا كلام يقول هشخص عاقل؟ ) :: 

9-البرتوكيماويات:ساعد مهندو الكيمياء في عمليه تطوير التكسير الحراري الحفزي catalytic cracking ليحول الزيت الخام الى اجزاء ابسط.هذه الاجزاء تفصل فيما بعد و يعاد تركيبها لتشكل منتجات لها فائدتها من مثل الجازولين و الزيوت و البلاستيك و الالياف الصناعيه .
لا يوجد هناك ادنى شك ان للهندسة الكيميائية دور في صناعات النفط و البتروكيماويات.بدون هؤلاء المهندسين لا يوجد كفاءة في استخدام البترول.

10-المطاط الصناعي:يعلب معندسو الكيمياء دور بارز في تطور صناعة المطاط الصناعي اليوم.


ما اهمية الهندسة الكيميائية في حياتنا اليومية؟

اسأل نفسك هذا السؤال:

إذا كنت ان تقدر دور الهندسة الكيميائية في حياتك اليومية كيف تستطيع ان تعيش براحة اذا لم يكن هناك :

1-طعام مصنع ( معلبات و مثلجات )
2-ملابس
3-ورق
4-بلاستك
5-مساحيق تجميل ( للنساء فقط ) 
6-جازولين
7-مطاط
8-أدوية 

الهندسة الكيميائية اليوم و الغد:

إن تخصصات الهندسة الاربعة الرئيسة هي الهندسة الميكانيكية و الهندسة الكهربائية و الهندسة المدنيه و الهندسة الكيميائية.من هذه التخصصات فان مهندس الكيمياء هم الاقل عددا و بالرغم من ذلك فان هذه النسبة الصغيرة تحتل مواقع مهمة في العديد من المصانع.يلعب مهندسو الكيمياء دور مهم في المجال الاكاديمي و الصناعي و الحكومي ايضا.

تعريف:

في معظم مقابلات العمل المهندس الكيمائي سيواجه هذا السؤال:هل يمكن ان تعرف الهندسة الكيميائية؟

الهندسة الكيميائية يمكن أن تعرف ببساطة بتقسيمها الى ثلاثة فروع:
1-التصميم
2-التشغيل
3-تطوير العمليات الكيميائية

تطوير العمليات الكيميائية يشمل عمليه نقل المواد في حالة فيزيائية او كيميائية لمقياس كبير

يصمم مهندسو الكيمياء أعمدة تقطير المياه في مصانع التصنيع.
بصورة تقليدية اكثر,يهتم مهندسو الكيمياء بالعمليات الكيميائية التي تحول المواد الخام لمنتجات لها قيمتها.


وجدت الهندسة الكيميائية بوجود مصانع العمليات.‘ن تاريخها يعود لعمليات التخمر و التبخير التي شغلت بواسطة مدنين.اهتم مهندسو الكيميائ حديثا بتطوير العمليات لمقاييس أكب و عمليات التصنيع ووظائفها في القسم الثاني من القرن التاسع عشر.خلاال عمليه التطوير الحادثه كفرع مستقل حلت الهندسة الكيميائية مشاكل متعلقة بالتصميم و التشغيل لبعض المصانع الكيميائية لانتاج مستمر ( لا نهائي ).إن مصطلح الهندسة الكيميائية اول ما استخدم في عام 1900 تقريبا.في عام 1901 الف George E davis و هو كيميائي بريطاني اول كتاب في الهندسة الكيميائية.


ماذا تتوقع ان تتعلم اثناء دراستك للهندسة الكيميائية؟

1-وزن الكتلة و الطاقة لمعرفة كيفية حساب الكميات الكيميائية في عملية ما و ما يتبعها من تغيرات حراريه
2-ميكانيكا الموائع لفهم كيفية عمل المضخات و compressors (الكمبريسرات ) اي الضاغطة.
3-نقل الحرارة لفهم كيف تعمل السخانات الحرارية و المبادلات الحرارية و المكثفات (ليست الكهربائية انما يقصد بها هنا عملية التكثيف )
4-ردود الفعل الحركية لكي نكون على علم بانواع ردود الفعل المختلفة
5-التحكم بالعمليات و معرفة كيف يمكن لنا ان نتحكم في عملية كيميائية كي تسير بكفاءة و بامان
6-عمليات تحول الكتله لفهم تصميم و توظيف عمليات الفصل المختلفة

و بقية المواد التي يتطلب فهمها ايضا ستكون عن الديناميكا الحرارية و عملية تقطير المياه 

إن عمليه تعلم الهندسة الكيميائية يمكن ان ينظر لها من منظورين أما الاول فان الهندسة الكيميائية تقسم الى قسمين وحدة العمليات و التحويلات الكيميائية اما المنظور الثاني ان الهندسة الكيميائية موضوعة على قاعدة من الفيزياء و الكيمياء

الهندسة الكيمياء من حيث وحدات العمليات:

في اي مصنع كيميائي تقسم وحدات العمليات الى نوعين رئيسين هما:

1-التحويلات الكيميائية:تتعامل مع تصميم و توظيف ردود الفعل الكيميائية.هذا يتضمن اي وحدة تحول المادة الخام الى إنتاج و هذا يعني أن المتفاعلات الكيميائية عبارة عن وحدات و العمليات حيث ردود الفعل الكيميائية تاخذ مكانها.سوف تدرس المتفاعلات الكيميائية و العمليات المحلقة بها في احدى المواد تدعى علم الكيناتميكا و تاخذ عادة في فصلين دراسيين.

2-وحدة العمليات او الوظائف:تتعامل مع تصميم و توظيف وحدات الفصل و بقية المعدات مثل المضخات و الضاغطات و مبادلات الحرارة.ستدرس عمليات الفصل المختلفة في عدة مواد بينما التحكم في العمليات ستدرسها في مادة او مادتين


سنذكر نبذة عن الهندسة الكيميائية كمواد دراسيه:

ميكانيكا الموائع:تدرس مبادئ حركة الغازات و السؤال في الانابيب و الخلاطات و المضخات و الضواغط.

النقل الحراري:تدرس مبادئ نقل الطاقة الحرارية من حالة لحالة اخرى.تتضمن هذه المادة تصميم المبادلات الحرارية و السخانات و المبردات cooler 

تحويلات الكتلة:تدرس مبادئ تحويل الكتله من حالة الى حاله.عدد من وظائف تحويل الكتل تدرس مثل الامتصاص و تحليه المياه و الاستخلاص و الامتزاز(تكثييف الغازات او السوائل او المحاليل على سطح صلب او سائل).

العمليات و تصميم المصانع:تدرس تصميم المصنع الكيميائي و المعدات اللازمة و تخطيط المصنع و مسببات الخطر و التحليل الاقتصادي.

هندسة الاستجابة ( ردود الفعل ):تدرس مبادئ ردود التفاعل و الكيناتميكا و تصميم المفاعل

الديناميكا الحرارية:تدرس قوانين الديناميكا الحرارية و تقديرها في خصائص المواد و وظائف الوحدات الكيميائية

نموذج عمليات و المحاكاه:تدرس مبادئالتعبير عن الظواهر الفيزيائية الحادثة في الوحدات باستخدام الرياضيات المجرده

التحكم بالعمليات:تدرس مبادئ توظيف العمليات و التحكم

انتهينا من المحتوى الدراسي

للهندسة الكيميائية تطبيقات في عدة مجالات :

1-البرتوكيماويات و البترول
2-عملية تحليه المياه
3-البيئة
4-الطعام
5-الصيدله
6-صناعة الورق
7-معاجلة النفايات
8-هندسة البوليمرات و صناعة البلاستيك



يمكن للمهندس الكيميائي أن يعمل في مجال الصناعة كان يعمل في شركات البترول المختلفة

المسميات الوظيفية قد تكون:

1-مهندس تشغيل:و يهتم بعمليه توظيف الوحدات الكيميائية في المصنع الكيميائي 
2-مهندس تصميم العمليات:و هو مختص في تطوير الوحدات الكيميائية باستخدام اليد و يجب ان يكون قادر على التعامل مع تفاصيل الوحدات
3-مهندس تخطيط:ووظيفته وضع خطط مستقبليه للمشاريع بناء على اشياء معينه
4-مهندس تنفيذ:يهتم بالمشاريع الحالية و المستقبليه و يحلل حدود الوحدات الكيميائية أو ان يضع و يقترح و يخطط حلول للمشاكلات.

يمكن للمهندس الكيميائي أن يعمل في وزارات الدولة المختلفة من مثل:
1-وزارة الكهرباء و الماء لمصانع تحليه المياه و لادارة المصادر المائية
2-وزارة الاشغال العامه لمعالجة مياه المجاري
3-وزارة الداخليه للامان المدني و التحقيقات الجنائية

يمكن للمهندس الكيميائي أن يعمل في المجال الاكاديمي كأن يعمل في المعاهد و الجامعات المختلفة

المسميات الوظيفية قد تكون:

1-مساعد بحث:يساعد في مراقبة الخبرات و المساعدة في المشاريع التي لها علاقة بالابحاث العلميه
2-مساعد علمي(معيد/معيده):يساعد المحاضرين في الحقل التعليمي عن طريق اعطاء بعضا من المحاظرات ويقيم او يصحح عمل الطلاب/الطالبات.
3-مهندس مختبرات و هو يهتم بتوظيف المختبرات و بالمراقبة و الاشراف على الخبرات المقدمة من قبل الطلاب.


أرجو الرد والتقييم ولاتنسونا من خالص الدعاء ........


----------



## becool (17 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خير ..على الموضوع الجميل

وشكراا على الايضاح


----------



## المهندس حربي (17 فبراير 2009)

*بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ,ولكنني رايت ان كل التخصصات الكيميائية التي يتكلم عنها المهندسون الكيميائيون كلها اما عن الصناعات او عن النفط ولكن احب ان اخبركم انه يوجد تخصص مهم في الهندسة الكيميائية وهو متفجرات واسلحة ويتم تدريسه في جامعة الخليج العربي في دولة البحرين وارجو منك اخ مهندس المحبة او قارئ الرسالة ان تزودنا بمعلومات عن تخصص متفجرات واسلحة واي الجامعات العربية تقوم بتدريسه غير جامعة الخليج العربي في البحرين وشكرا جزيلا .*​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (18 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على الردوووووووود الطيبة وسأضع لكم قريبا المواضيع الأنفة الذكر إن شاء الله .........


----------



## مبتدئه (18 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع القيم :84:​




المهندس حربي قال:


> *بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ,ولكنني رايت ان كل التخصصات الكيميائية التي يتكلم عنها المهندسون الكيميائيون كلها اما عن الصناعات او عن النفط ولكن احب ان اخبركم انه يوجد تخصص مهم في الهندسة الكيميائية وهو متفجرات واسلحة ويتم تدريسه في جامعة الخليج العربي في دولة البحرين وارجو منك اخ مهندس المحبة او قارئ الرسالة ان تزودنا بمعلومات عن تخصص متفجرات واسلحة واي الجامعات العربية تقوم بتدريسه غير جامعة الخليج العربي في البحرين وشكرا جزيلا .*​


 
 أنا لأول مره اسمع بذلك !!


----------



## مهندس المحبة (18 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على الرد الكريم ولكن يوجد هذا في لب التخصص للمهندس الكيميائي ولكنه لايتم تدريسه لأنه يخاف أن يتحول إلى مقصد جانبي في الأرهاب وجوانبه ............


----------



## الكيميائى الروش (22 فبراير 2009)

اولا بجد الف شكر وانا كيميائى احترم جدا المهندسين الكيميائين واعرف قيمتهم لكن ياريت متنسوش دور الكيميائين وانا مش هتكلم عنهم وياريت ننسب الحق لاصحابه فتصنيع البوليمر كان اكتشافه كيميائى و60 % من الادويه اللى موجوده اللى اكتشافها الكيميائيون وزى محضريك اقلت انهم بيتشغلوا فى معامل ابحاث لكن المهندس الكيميائى فهو الذى يقوم بتحويل ما توصل الييه الكيميائى لكى يتم انتاجه بكميات كبيره مثلا ان يقوم بعمل تصميم لمصنع او ماكينه لانتاج اى يحول المعمل الصغير الى مصنع كبير جدا فكلا يعمل فى تخصصه وكلا يتعاون مع بعضه وارفض التقليل من الكيميائين او التقليل باى مهندس كيميائى فكلا منهم له احترامه ودوره الفعال فى تقدم الامم


----------



## مهندس المحبة (22 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على الردووووووود الكريمة وعلى ردك الجميل والذي هو رد أعتبره الأفضل من الردووووود والتي تعطي كل من مهندس كيميائي وكيميائي عمله الذي هو متخصص فيه ولايقارن الأول بالثاني .........


----------



## الرئيس (22 فبراير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووور يا باشا 
وتم التقييم


----------



## مهندس المحبة (23 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووور وبارك الله فيك ........


----------



## عبدالكريم عيسى (2 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك على المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## مهندس المحبة (2 مارس 2009)

كل الهلا فيك وبارك الله فيك .........


----------



## يسر الحمصي (2 مارس 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع أنا كيميائي لكن ميولي هو الهندسة الكيميائية والتصنيع


----------



## مهندس المحبة (3 مارس 2009)

كل الهلا فيك ونورت الموضوع وزيادة المعرفة العلمية كالذهب مع الشكر والتقدير .......


----------



## مهندس المحبة (3 مارس 2009)

كل الهلا فيك ونورت الموضوع وزيادة المعرفة العلمية كالذهب مع الشكر والتقدير .......


----------



## مهندس المحبة (3 مارس 2009)

كل الهلا فيك ونورت الموضوع وزيادة المعرفة العلمية كالذهب مع الشكر والتقدير .......


----------



## مهندس المحبة (3 مارس 2009)

كل الهلا فيك ونورت الموضوع وزيادة المعرفة العلمية كالذهب مع الشكر والتقدير .......


----------



## عبدالكافي بالقاسم (30 يونيو 2009)

الله يرحم واليديك على هذة المعلومات الجيدة وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (30 يونيو 2009)

أهلا وسهلا أخي عبد الكافي وإن شاء الله الأستفادة دائما والدعاء ..........


----------



## ودالنش (30 يونيو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور ياباشمهندس كتير


----------



## مهندس المحبة (1 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على المرور .........


----------



## الـــجـــوكـــر (1 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا .... والدي مهندس كيميائي و انا طالب في الهندسة الميكانيكية و ابي هو قدوتي و هو من نصحني في قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية .... و هو بالفعل مهندس ممتاز في عمله و جدير بحمل لقب المهندس لا لانه ابي ولكن لخبرته و نصائحه المفيدة و مهارتهه في عمله ..... تحياتي لقادة الحياة ( المهندسين ) بجميع اختصاصاتهم


----------



## مهندس المحبة (1 يوليو 2009)

تشرفنا أخي العزيز بك وبوالدك وإن شاء الله المهندسين بجميع أختصاصهم هم عصب الحياة الذي يغذي روح الأمل في تطوير الغد والوصول إلى ماوصل إليه العالم الثالث من تطور ودمت بخير .... ومنور بوجودك معانا في الملتقى وننتظر جديدك ....


----------



## Eng_Meshal (6 يوليو 2009)

أخي / مهندس المحبة

لك كل الشكر على هالجهد الرائع 

وبصراحة صرت أكثر إفتخارا بشهادتي في الهندسة الكيميائية

:75::75::75::75:

تقبلوا مروري وتحياتي​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (6 يوليو 2009)

منور أخي العزيز وإن شاء الله دوما مفتخر وإلى الأمام في الأبداع والتطور ......


----------



## ابوالعساعيس (7 يوليو 2009)

مشكور على الفائدة الحلوة بتفرقه و جزاك الله على كل حرف و حركته و لكل؟ هل مصانع العرب تكدس العرقية العربية
ومعرفة ماذا يعفل ولماذا؟ شاهد على شرح الوافي كم من منجرة تعج بنشارة احشابها اخوكم الصغير ابوالعساعيس


----------



## مهندس المحبة (7 يوليو 2009)

منور أخي العزيز ابوالعساعيس على المرور وإن شاء الله الموفقية لجميع العرب ودمتم بخير ......


----------



## المهندس العسافي (8 يوليو 2009)

سلمت يداك علىهذه المعلومات


----------



## مهندس المحبة (8 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على المرور ومنور أخي العزيز وإن شاء الله الأستفادة ......


----------



## marwa. (9 يوليو 2009)

شكرا كتير لتعريفك بالمهندس الكيميائي لانه للاسف نحن نعيش بمجتمع لايقدر الا الطب والهندسة


----------



## مهندس المحبة (9 يوليو 2009)

منورة أختي الكريمة وإن شاء الله الأستفادة دوما .....


----------



## nawal84 (13 يوليو 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك وانتم شايفين ان كل شيئ بيمشي بالهندسة الكيميائية بس هون الاشكال ليش مفيش مناصب شغل لالنا ادعولي الله يوفقني..........ارجو تقبل مروري


----------



## مهندس المحبة (13 يوليو 2009)

أهلا وسهلا أختي الكريمة وإن شاء الله التعيين السريع ولاتيأسي من رحمة الله ....


----------



## ام اية (22 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا جزيلا على الايضاح ويوفقك الله


----------



## مهندس المحبة (22 يوليو 2009)

وعليكم السلام والرحمة وإن شاء الله الأستفادة دوما ......


----------



## احمد ثويني (22 يوليو 2009)

*مهندس المحبة*

بارك الله فيك اخي مهندس المحبة على هذا التوضيح لان اقاربي يعتقدون ان المهندس الكيميائي هو كعلوم الكيمياء وهذا الشي يعقدني جدا. التميمي


----------



## مهندس المحبة (23 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على المرور وإن شاء الله تكون عندك مفهوم عن المهندس الكيميائي وأنجازاته العظيمة في كل المجالات وبالموفقية ...


----------



## سراب88 (24 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 
ورزقك بنتا صالحة
امين


----------



## مهندس المحبة (25 يوليو 2009)

شكرا أختي سراب ووفقك الله لما يحبه ويرضاه ورزقك الخلف الصالح أنه سميع مجيب .....


----------



## toka (1 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الجميل حيث انه افادنى الكثير فانا طالبة اولى هندسة كمياء وكنت ابحث كثيرا على موضوع يشرح لى ماهو المهندس الكميائى ووظيفتة و اهميتة فى المجتمع 
مشكوووووووووووووووووور جدا 
جزاك الله كل خير و بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس المحبة (1 أغسطس 2009)

أهلا وسهلا أختي الكريمة ومنورة معانا الملتقى وإن شاء الله لاننحرم من مشاركاتك ...


----------



## مهندسة وأفتخر (5 أغسطس 2009)

بصراحة معلومات روعة شكرا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (5 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على المرور ........


----------



## Cђεміcαl тεεη (10 أغسطس 2009)

تسسسلم كثيير ع الموضووع الراائع ؛,
بالأخص لأني حبداا ان شاء الله هالشهر اول سنة لي في الهندسة الكيميائية ؛,
صرااحة استفدت كثيير من الموضووع زود لي معلوومات أكثر وحببني للهندسة الكيميائية أكثر ؛,
يعطيييك العااافيه ~ :34:


----------



## مهندس المحبة (10 أغسطس 2009)

أهلا وسهلا وإن شاء الله الأستفادة دوما ...........


----------



## ابن الجزائر البار (15 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم ونرجوا منكم ان تكون العبارت الكميائية بالفرنسية او الانجليزية ليسهل فهما المهم جزاك الله عنا كل خير.


----------



## العراقي... خالد (15 أغسطس 2009)

شكراً أخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك...


----------



## صلاح صالح مهدي (18 أغسطس 2009)

الشكر الجزيل على هذا الموضوع الذي يجعلنا نعيد النظر بالاختصاص الذي نمارسه ونرى اين وصلنا في مشوار حياتنا العملية


----------



## مهندس المحبة (19 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على مروركم الذي أفرحني لمشاركاتكم القيمة التي سوف تساهم في دفع عجلة التطور الهندسي إلى الأمام ......


----------



## ahmedsalman2020 (21 أغسطس 2009)

انا اسمى احمد كيميائى احب اقول ان كل من الكيميائى والمهندس الكيميائى لة دورة الخاص بية ولا ننسى ان علم الكيمياء موجود من زمان اى على ايام الفراعنة وان علم الهندسة الكيميائية هو علم مستحدث ولولا الكيمياء ما كانت الهندسة الكيميائية وبالنسبة لشغل الكيميائى فى المعمل فهذا ليس ضرورى فيوجد عدد كبير جدا من الكيميائيين يعملون فى الشركات على خطوط الانتاج ويطلق علية لقب باشمهندس وانا شخصيا كيميائى اعمل فى شركة تعمل فى مجال البوليمر ولست فى المعمل بل فى خط انتاج (مفاعلات حرارية) حمولة 20 طن


----------



## مهندس المحبة (22 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا أخي أحمد على المرور وطبعا كل أختصاص وعمله وإن الكيميائي جزء لايتجزء عن المهندس الكيميائي فكلاهما مكمل للآخر وشكرا على المرور ..............


----------



## باسل الفقى (23 أغسطس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووررررر


----------



## مهندس المحبة (24 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على المرور ومنور المواضيع ...........


----------



## eng nafez (24 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله الخير كله ، و الله انا قعدت أكثر من 15 عام احاول افهم الناس عندنا في غزة من هو المهندس الكيميائي و ما هو مجال عمله و لكن دون جدوى و للأسف قلة خبرة المهندسين الكيميائيين حديثي التخرج و انعدام الصناعة الكيميائية عندنا تساعد في عدم فهم تخصصنا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (28 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا أخي على المرور ومنور الموضوع .........


----------



## حموده رمضان (3 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع قيم وجهد مشكور عليه والجزاء من عند الله إن شاء الله


----------



## Eng. hasan (4 سبتمبر 2009)

*ممتاز*

والله تعريف عجيب شكد وافي ودقيق واتمنى من كل قلبي ان يوزع مثل هذا التعريف من قبل قسمي في جامعتي في يوم التقديم للدراسة الجامعية.
الشكر الجزيل لمهندس المحبة


----------



## volcaniquo (4 سبتمبر 2009)

*مشكووووووور وبارك الله فيك ........*​


----------



## volcaniquo (4 سبتمبر 2009)

رمضان كريم اخي مهندس المحبة


----------



## إيفوسا (7 سبتمبر 2009)

الف الف الف شكر على هذا الموضوع القيم والجميل جدا 
والله وضحت لينا الكثير من الحقائق التي كنا لا نعرفها


----------



## العفوي (7 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك في ابدائك رفع معنويات المهندس الكيمياوي,فأنا اعمل في مجال معالجة مياه الشرب (تصفيه وتعقيم) ولكن طموحي كان اكثرلو عملت في مجال الصناعات الكيمياويه,نحمدالله ونشكره على اية حال


----------



## مهندس المحبة (9 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على المرور وإن شاء الله دوما معنوياتك عالية ............


----------



## المهندسه مروى (26 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرررررررا ومجهود رائع..بارك الله فيك..فعلا اكو هوايه ناس تحتاج مثل هيجي معلومات...انا ليس اختصاصي هندسه كيميائيه ولكن احب اعرف هل ان كل ممايأتي من اختصاصكم...(ترشيح الهواء وفصل ذرات الغبار عنه....فصل مكونات الطعام...تحضير ماده الفينول...عمليه فصل مكونات اي ماده كيميائيه)...وحبيت اعرف اسم المختبرات الي تتم فيهه هذه الاشياء والاجهزه الموجوده في كل مختبر...جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## ash-sh (26 سبتمبر 2009)

شرح مفصل ودقيق نابع من شخص يملك علم جم والمام بهذا التخصص

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء​


----------



## Eng.Ahmad_Ab (27 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور يا أخوي على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## ساره خالد العاني (27 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك كثير من الناس لا يميز بين المهندس الكيميائي والكيميائي


----------



## مهندس المحبة (30 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم أختي المهندسه مروى وشكرا على المرور وطبعا هي مختبرات خاصة بالهندسة الكيميائية ولاتفصل المواد التي توجد فيها لأن كل مختبر فيه مواد خاصة به من فصل مواد إلى أفران إلى إلى إلى وأنا حاضر لأجابة أي أستفسار وبالموفقية للجميع ........


----------



## مهندس حنون (30 سبتمبر 2009)

اشكرك على الموضوع المهم جدا في وجهة نظري
لان الكثيرين ممن درسوا هذا التخصص لايعرفون الكثير من المعلومات السابقة
استفدت الكثير جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (30 سبتمبر 2009)

كل الهلا وشكرا على المرور ..........


----------



## engr.amin (1 أكتوبر 2009)

eng.ahmad_ab قال:


> مشكور يا أخوي على هذه المعلومات القيمة


 مشكور على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## ياقوووت (4 أكتوبر 2009)

*مشكووووووووووووووووووور*

شكرا عل الشرح الوافي لطبيعة المهندس الكيميائي 
ومعرفة الفرق بينه وبين الكميائي 
بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير 
شكرا:56:


----------



## امجد-1973 (19 أكتوبر 2009)

الف شكر ......مشكور عله جهودك


----------



## مهندس المحبة (23 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على مروركم وإن شاء الله دوما تستفادون .........


----------



## ـآآميرة الورد (27 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراً على الجهود المبذولة....


----------



## سراب88 (27 أكتوبر 2009)

ما شاء الله 
تشكر على المجهود الرائع
موضوع جيد


----------



## مهندس المحبة (29 أكتوبر 2009)

أهلا وسهلا وإن شاء الله الأستفادة ........


----------



## AbdulRahman Ahmed (7 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا مهندس المحبه وانا مهندس كيميائي أعرف قيمه المهندس الكيميائي جيدا ولكن هناك جهل كبير جدا في الشارع العربي بأهميته دعك من الشارع حتي كثير من المتعلمين لا يفرقون بينه وبين الكيميائي (ولا يقارن الاول بالثاني كما قلت). يحكي لنا الخريجيين القدامي الان هم في مقام البروفسيرات ومديري الجامعات انهم وفي بدايه تخرجهم وفي بحثهم عن العمل يقال لهم اذهبو الي المستشفيات ولما كثر عليهم هذا الرد فما كان منهم الا ان ردوا بهذه العباره:-
we are mechnical engineer but we know chemistry


----------



## محمد العازمي (7 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكــ الله الف خير ياخوي من جد موضوعكـ ازاح عن قلوبنا موضع الشك وريبه وتسلم يدكـ على الموضوع ماقصرت والله تشكر على اسلوبكـ رائع بشرح لك مني الحترام والتقدير 
تقبل مروري
أخــوكــ : مـحـمـد الـعـازمـي


----------



## احمد تكنو (12 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا الاخ مهندس المحبه وربنا يديم المحبه بيننا ........... انا تخصصي هوتكنولوجيا هندسه الاغذية واعمل حاليا في معامل لتحليل الموادالغذائيه والكيميائية وحقيقه اصبحنا تائهين بين الهندسه الكيميائيه والزراعه ولاندري نتبع لاي واحد منهما دلوني لوسمحتم


----------



## مهندس المحبة (12 نوفمبر 2009)

منورين أخوتي الأعزاء وبالتوفيق .........


----------



## kassim mohammed (15 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع ومهم من الناحية العملية والادارية لعدم فهم هذا الا ختصاص من قبل الاكثير من الناس وشكرا لهذا ا لايضاح....


----------



## سيدرية (16 نوفمبر 2009)

لا يوجد وجه مقارنة بين الكيميائي والمهندس الكيميائي لان سبب تقدم البشرية فى كل المجالات اساسه جهد وعمل وفكر وبحث الكيميائيين خريجو كليات العلوم حيث إن جميع علماء الكيمياء الذين ساهمو فى تقدم البشرية هم خريجو كليات العلوم من مدام كورى الى زويل والاثنين حاصلين على جائزة نوبل فى الكيمياء


----------



## engazab13 (16 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
احب اوضح شىء مهم عن المهندس الكيميائى 
اساسه الميكانيكى والكيميائى 
ولذلك يوجد فرع مهم فى مجال عمله وهو مجال الصيانه وخصوصا فى المصانع الكيميائيه


----------



## abo gaafer (25 نوفمبر 2009)

فى الحقيقة الموضوع افادنى جد واريد السؤال عن تركيب الألوان فى صباغة الخىوط


----------



## اسوت (11 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور جدا يا لورد


----------



## دراسات (13 ديسمبر 2009)

معلومات مفيدة شكرا


----------



## الرائع أسامه (14 ديسمبر 2009)

هذا ما درسته وشكرااااااااااا


----------



## hesham20005 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر


----------



## سلوى الحاج (26 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على التوضيح


----------



## schist81 (27 ديسمبر 2009)

الاستاذة سلوى اعتقد انها شايلةة من الكيميائيين اوي مش عارف ليه بس يا استاذة سلوى لازم تعرفي ان اساس اي حاجة في الدنيا وتصنيعها هو الكيميائي لانه دارس الكيميا من جذورها اما المهندس الكيميائي فهو وسيلة لميكنة شغل الكيميائي فهو اذن وسيلة مكملة زي اكنك بتبني عمارة الاساس بتاعها هو الكيميائي اما الادوار الي بتيجي بعد كده فهي تمثل المهندس الكيميائي فاذن هما الاتنين مكملين لبعض وشكرا


----------



## schist81 (27 ديسمبر 2009)

الامل لسه موجود فى الشباب ومهما الدنيا تزعل ناس بردك هيجلها يوم وتفرح ناس


----------



## xeffo (27 ديسمبر 2009)

thankkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkks


----------



## احمد 1970 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

متشكرين على هذا التوضيح وردى عليك قريبا


----------



## tahahaider (29 ديسمبر 2009)

تسلم عزيزى على هذا التوضيح ولك كل الود


----------



## اسوت (29 ديسمبر 2009)

شكلرا علي الموضوع الرايع


----------



## نشوى زيدان (1 يناير 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع الجامد بجد انا نفسى كل الناس تعرف قيمه المهندس الكيميائى ولا تقلل من اهميته لان معظم اللى فى الاقسام التانية فى هندسة بيقولوا ان القسم دة مالوش لازمة بجد احنا لازم نحسسهم باهمية القسم


----------



## milanello2004 (4 يناير 2010)

الهندسة الكيميائية علم وجد لحل كل المشاكل التي عجزت عنها ام الهندسة الهندسة الميكانيكية والهندسة الكهربائية

مشكزر يا مهندس المحبة على تفصيلك للأخوة وشرحك لمفهوم الهندسة الكيميائية


----------



## milanello2004 (4 يناير 2010)

أختي الكريمة نشوى من يصف الهندسو الكيميائية بانها ملهاش لزمة مش حيكون الا شخص ملوش لزمة


----------



## عطية سعدو (4 يناير 2010)

وجود المهنس الكيميائي لايقلل ابدا من شأن الكيميائي فلكل واحد دور مهم جدا فعلى سبيل المثال يقوم الكيميائي بوضع المعادلة الكيميائية ويقوم المهندس الكيميائي بتحويلها الى مصنع بأستخدام عمليات مختلفة
مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## هواااووي (6 يناير 2010)

الله يعطيك الف عافيه على هذا التوضيح >>> سلمت يداااك ...​


----------



## mohamedbettaieb (7 يناير 2010)

baraka aaalahou fike


----------



## المندائية (8 يناير 2010)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## زينالكميائي (12 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا مهندس المحبة ’ و الله هذا هو التعريف الأدق للمهندس الكميائي. وفقك الله


----------



## على هارون (16 يناير 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع الجيد


----------



## مهندس برط (26 يناير 2010)

مشكور جدا يا مهندس المحبه على هذه المقتطفات الرائعه والمختصره والتي تفيد المطلع . thank you so much for this wonderful and abbreviated collections which benefit the reader may Allah bless you.


----------



## omar abdelsadek (26 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## baselkhbaaz (30 يناير 2010)

اشكر الجميع على هذا الموضوع الرائع ولكن افيدوني من خبرتكم ايها لزملاء 
انا خريج كلية العلوم اختصاص كيمياء تطبيقية وابحث عن عمل في السعودية ولكنني وبصدق ضائع بسبب كثرة تنوع مجالات عملنا واريد معرفة اي مجال افضل للمستقبل وللمادة وشكرا لكم


----------



## الشعاع الأبيض (31 يناير 2010)

Thanks


----------



## المحفز (5 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا حقيقة علمت اليوم منهو المهندس الكيميائي


----------



## محمد درويش سويسة (8 فبراير 2010)

الاخ الزميل مهندس المحبة اشكرك على هذا العرض الرائع وقد استطعت الاستفادة منه خاصة اني اشارك في لجان توصيف المهندسين الكيميائيين وادعو الزملاء المعنيين للافادة من هذا التعريف لرفع قيمة الهندسة والمهندسين لدى اصحاب العمل كما احيي الزملاء والزميلات على ارائهم في الردود الواردة واتمنى للجميع التوفيق


----------



## البرنس الحزين (12 فبراير 2010)

تسلموا والله وربنا يديكم العافية يا مهندسين


----------



## خالد رفعت سعد (23 فبراير 2010)

الصراحه انا اود ان يعمل مهندسين الكيمياء فى علم الاعشاب اكثر وهو العلم المفيد للناس جميعا وانا اسف لوجهه نظرى


----------



## خالد رفعت سعد (23 فبراير 2010)

احب ان اسال الاخ محبه كيف يمكن تزويج النحاس بالاكسجين


----------



## ابوفهد الشمري11 (12 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك على هذ الايضاح الذي نورت فيه الكثير عن دور المهندس الكيميائي الدور الذي لايستغني عنه الناس في كافة المجالات الحياتيه حيث يدخل مجال الصحه ومجال الزراعة ومجال الكهرباء والماء وكل شئ في الحياة لذلك لاغنى عن المهندس الكيميائي000 ويساهم في العديد من الصناعات مثل صناعة المتفجرات التي تدخل في الحروب وبما له من دور في كل الصناعات السلميه والحربيه 000فاود ان اطلق عليه اسم مهندس الحرب والسلام هو المهندس الكيميائي


----------



## علاء الدين بدر (16 مارس 2010)

شكرا لطرحك هذا الموضوع القيم وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك مع امانينا لك بالتوفيق ولكل القائمين علي امر المنتدى وجميع الاعضاء الكرام


----------



## زينة ابراهيم جاسم (17 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك على هذه النبذة الرائعة عن الهندسة الكيميائية


----------



## مهندس مارد (3 أبريل 2010)

مشكور على هذا الموضوع الجميل


----------



## فلاح الحبلاني (3 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## المهندسة من العراق (7 أبريل 2010)

*محاضرة*

شكرا لك اخي العزيز مهندس المحبة على هذا الايضاح على المهندس الكيمياوي
واريد ان اطلب منك طلب عاجل جدا وسوف اكون ممتنه لك جدا ان حقتت مرادي
عندي اختبار صلاحية التدريس ومطلوب مني اي محاضرة في اختصاص الهندسة الكيماوية وانا محتارة جدا
فهل لك ان تساعدني وتعطيني محاضرة بسيطة ولطيفه كي القيها على لجنة الاختبار 
واتمنى ان تكون باللغة الانكليزية
ارجو منك الرد
باقصى سرعة ارجوك اما نعم اما لا
وارجو من كل من يقرا هذه الرسالة وعنده طلبي ان يرسلها لي
مع تحياتي للجميع-انتظر ردكم


----------



## حسن أبو أحمد (9 أبريل 2010)

اتقدم بخالص الشكر لهذه المعلومات والتي يجهلها الكثيرون وخاصة الجدد في هذا المجال


----------



## azert_88 (11 أبريل 2010)




----------



## ash312 (12 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الشرح الوافى واسال الله لى ولك ولنا جميعا بالتوفيق


----------



## engineer-abu_azzah (14 أبريل 2010)

الله يجزاكم خير علي المعلمومات المفيده.


----------



## حــســيــن (17 أبريل 2010)

ما شاء الله شرح ممتاز ، ومتعوب عليه 
بس حبيت أضيف معلومة بسيطة 
أنه من الممكن للمهندس الكيميائي أن يعمل أيضا ضمن مجال الأمن والسلامة و شركات التأمين و البنوك حيث يكون دوره كمقيّم للمشاريع التي ينوي البنك الدخول فيها باستخدام خبرته و خلفيته العلمية 
وشكرا


----------



## khazmi (20 أبريل 2010)

*المهندس الكيميائي*

شكراً جزيلاً على هذا التعريف مع العلم أنني مهندس كيميائي وأشتغل في مجال النفط والغاز


----------



## يحى الوافى (20 أبريل 2010)

لابد من احترام كل من الكيميائى والمهندس والتعاون بينهما فى المجالات المختلفة وشكررررررررا


----------



## sufian alawneh (7 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فكري123 (21 مايو 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع
معكم مهندس الوحدات الكيميائيه تشغيل قاسم الجعيدي اليمن
للتواصل الايميل 
[email protected]


----------



## أسماعيل ناجى (2 يونيو 2010)

للأسف يتضح التعصب بأفضلية المهندس عن الكميائى مع اننى عملت بأكثر من وحدة أنتاجية و شركة و كان دور الكميائى موجود فى كل مراحل الأنتاج و يتهم بكل شىء على مدى صغير أو كبير يطور و يبحث و يزلل و يحل مشاكل الأنتاج و يقلل فى التكلفة فلا داعى من التهميش على العلم أن خريج كلية العلوم لايقوم بالتفرقة و العنصرية كالبعض علشلن انة منح لقب قال رسول الله صلى اللة علية و سلم عن التعصب و الجاهلية ( دعوها فأنها منتنة )


----------



## mohamedddddd (3 يونيو 2010)

*يا جماعة عايز اي حد يدلني اذاي احفظ الصابون بغير الفورمالين لان ريحته كريهه افسدت الصابون اللي عملته او اذا كان هناك معايير للفورمالين تحد من رائحته... ساعدوني*​


----------



## كريستيانو2020 (14 يونيو 2010)

ثانكس ع التوضيح الرائع


----------



## ENG.CHEM (15 يونيو 2010)

مرحبا اخي
انا متفق معك
لكن ليش المهندس الكيمياوي يلاقي صعوبة في ايجاد فرص عمل
اعتقد اغلب الكيمياوين يعملون في غير مجالات وبعيدة كل البعد عن المجال الرئيسي وانا واحد منهم؟؟؟؟


----------



## المقباليه (17 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

مشكوور اخوي الله يجعلة في ميزان حسناتك انا طالبة هندسة كيميائيه وضحتلي اشياء كنت محتاجة اعرفها..


----------



## mohammed alragehi (20 يونيو 2010)

الف شكر فعلا موضوع يستحق القراء ولااشاده بعملكم من حيث جوده التعبير وتقريب المفهوم مشكور اخي


----------



## mei (21 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بارك الله لك وزادك علما وشكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## مهندس المحبة (3 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على المرور أخوتي الكرام 
أما سبب عدم وجود عمل للمهندسين الكيميائين فذلك يتبع الوضع الأقتصادي للشركات ومدى حاجتها للمهندس ....


----------



## ك.عادل بكور (4 يوليو 2010)

مشكور اخي على الموضوع القيم والمفيد


----------



## جمال الطبيعه (6 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الف خيرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## hajla (7 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خير أخوي مهندس المحبة 
معلومات جدا مفيدة وأنا أستفدت منها كثيرا 
الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## وردة الجوري3 (13 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على هذا الأيضاح


----------



## وارث الطيب (16 يوليو 2010)

_مشكور وجزاك الله الف خير _
_ معلومات قيمه _
_ سلمت يداك_


----------



## أمل مشرق (19 يوليو 2010)

معلومات رائعة 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## مسرة محمد (22 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## غاوي كيمياء (2 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور جدا على هذه المعلومات الرائعة


----------



## مهندس المحبة (2 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على المرور ومنورين ..........


----------



## المهندسه مفاز السي (10 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم لان كثير من الناس يجهلون عمل المهندس الكيمياوي حتى بعض المهندسين الكيمياويين انفسهم!


----------



## كيميائى بسيونى (11 أغسطس 2010)

السلم عليك ياخى هذا موضوع رائع واتمنى من الله لك التوفيق وارجوا ان تمدنى بكيفيت تعقيم ro فى محطات معالجة المياه


----------



## مهندس المحبة (13 أغسطس 2010)

كيميائى بسيونى قال:


> السلم عليك ياخى هذا موضوع رائع واتمنى من الله لك التوفيق وارجوا ان تمدنى بكيفيت تعقيم ro فى محطات معالجة المياه



شكرا أخي العزيز على المرور وأرجو منك البحث في القسم وستجد الكثير من المواضيع المختصة بالتعقيم وبالتوفيق ...


----------



## ahmed malik (18 أغسطس 2010)

وفقك الله


----------



## مهندس احمد سامرائي (29 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على هذا الشرح المختصر والوافي للهندسة الكيمائية....
ولدي استفسار هل يمكن للمهندس الكيمائي ان يعمل في مجال الهندسة الاحيائية او مجال الهندسة الطبية (مجال حديث نسبيا) خاصة ان مواد في الدراسة الجامعية لها علاقة بالمواضيع المذكولرة اعلاه مثل البايو كيميكال.


----------



## مهندس المحبة (30 أغسطس 2010)

مهندس احمد سامرائي قال:


> شكرا على هذا الشرح المختصر والوافي للهندسة الكيمائية....
> ولدي استفسار هل يمكن للمهندس الكيمائي ان يعمل في مجال الهندسة الاحيائية او مجال الهندسة الطبية (مجال حديث نسبيا) خاصة ان مواد في الدراسة الجامعية لها علاقة بالمواضيع المذكولرة اعلاه مثل البايو كيميكال.



منور أخي معانا ويمكن له العمل في المجالين بعد أخذ دورة بسيطة في المجال لأنه يوجد أختلاف بسيط فيهما وبالتوفيق في مسعاكم ...


----------



## م.امل جوخان (7 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا على الايضاح


----------



## ابن الجزائر البار (8 سبتمبر 2010)

شكر جزيلا لك اخى الكريم.


----------



## sofy ebn abbas (16 سبتمبر 2010)

dsssd


----------



## بلاد العرب اوطاني (25 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات الجميلة والقيمة وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك 
لقد نورت لنا الطريق ووضحت لنا مفاهيم كثيرة 
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (26 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا على المرور وإن شاء الله نكون عند حسن ضنكم دوما .........


----------



## طلال الفرحان (28 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووور


وجزال الله خير​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (28 سبتمبر 2010)

منور الموضوع وصاحبه وشكرا على المرور ............


----------



## abdasalam (29 سبتمبر 2010)

اولاً شكراً على هذا المقال الجميل والاكثر من رائع لان الكثير من المتعلمين في مجالات لاتتعلق بالعلوم التطبيقية او حتى خريجي الكليات العلمية ليس لديهم التعريف الدقيق للمهندس الكيميائي........... حيث لديهم التباس حول ذلك.وقد قمت بالتعريف الصحيح للمهندي الكيميائي بسبب ان علم الكيمياء من العلوم التي تدخل في كافة التخصصات ( بيئية - زراعية- صناعية - طبية - فلكية- معمارية- جيولجية........زوغيرها من التخصصات) لذا فالكيميائي يعتبر من الكوادر التي مرغوبة بشده في اسواق العمل ( في البلدان الغربية) والاعلى اجراً لكن للاسف على العكس في البلاد العربية.


----------



## مهندس المحبة (29 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا أخي العزيز على كلامك وطبعا للأسف في بلداننا العربية عدم أخذ الطاقات العربية بالجدية الكافية مما يؤدي إلى ذهابها للدول الغربية وتستفاد منها الدول الغربية بالصورة التي تبين صورتها وخبرتها العالية مع الشكر والتقدير .....


----------



## هاني حسن الساعدي (29 سبتمبر 2010)

والله جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع الشيق الي صحيح كثير من المهندسين الكيمياويين لايعرفون هذه المعلومات خصوصا عندما يسئلوا عن المجال الذي ممكن ان يعملوا فيه .. شكرا والله يحفظك يا اخي


----------



## mariberr (30 سبتمبر 2010)

باسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
مشكور اخي جزيل الشكر على هذا الموضع القيم حقيقة افادتنا كثيرا و لكن عندي سال هل مسوول الجودة والنوعية و المخبر في مؤسسة صناعة البطاريات توافق عمل مهندس كيميائي


----------



## المهندسة ح (1 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير 
ومشكور على الموضوع القيم والمفيد


----------



## chemist1185 (1 أكتوبر 2010)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله اللهم ارزقنا الفهم الصحيح


----------



## مهندس المحبة (2 أكتوبر 2010)

mariberr قال:


> باسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> مشكور اخي جزيل الشكر على هذا الموضع القيم حقيقة افادتنا كثيرا و لكن عندي سال هل مسوول الجودة والنوعية و المخبر في مؤسسة صناعة البطاريات توافق عمل مهندس كيميائي



ليس شرطا أن يكون مهندس كيميائي لأنه في هذا الموقع يأخذ دورات في الجودة والقياسات لكي يعمل في هذا الموقع وبالتوفيق في مسعاكم ......


----------



## moghdar (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------



## ام لين (11 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير
اوضحت اشياء كثيرة ومفيدة


----------



## eng.mory (15 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور على الموضوع المتالق الي ساعدني كثيرا واحب اشكرك شكر كبير جدا جد:75:


----------



## مختار عبده عمران (17 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يوفقك ويجزيك الخير 
على هذا الموضوع الشيق


----------



## ك.ازهرى (18 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ك.ازهرى (18 أكتوبر 2010)

عاوز اعرف عن معالجه مياه حمامات السباحه


----------



## alkader.raaystic (19 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
جزاكم الله كل خير:84:​


----------



## ام مصطفي مصطفي (25 أكتوبر 2010)

الموضوع رائع ولقد ذكرت الاشياء الخافيه علي كثير من الناس وجزاك الله خيرا:20::20:


----------



## محمد الامين حاج (25 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله عنا ألف خير يا أخي


----------



## نور السحر (25 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير على الموضوع
أنا حابه أعرف إذا كانت الهندسة الكيميائية منيحه للبنات او لا 
وأنا سمعت انه هاد النوع من الهندسة مافي اله مجال عمل يعني بتدرس وبس ما بتوظف بعد الدراسة


----------



## مهندس المحبة (25 أكتوبر 2010)

نور السحر قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير على الموضوع
> أنا حابه أعرف إذا كانت الهندسة الكيميائية منيحه للبنات او لا
> وأنا سمعت انه هاد النوع من الهندسة مافي اله مجال عمل يعني بتدرس وبس ما بتوظف بعد الدراسة



السلام عليكم
طبعا أكثر مجالات الهندسة يكون المفضل فيه المهندس على الفتاة وأقول لك بأن مجالات الهندسة الكيميائية واسعة ومشكلة التوظيف في كل الأقسام وبالتوفيق في مسعاكم ..


----------



## tarekseoud (26 أكتوبر 2010)

اخى الكريم
انت لا تعرف الفرق بين الكيميائى و المهندس الكيميائى
و افضل ان تقوم بالبحث جيدا فيما يفعله الكيميائى خريج كليات العلوم و الكيميائى خريج كليات الهندسه
و تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## Tahrir (26 أكتوبر 2010)

I would like to thank you about all the important information


----------



## مهندس المحبة (26 أكتوبر 2010)

tarekseoud قال:


> اخى الكريم
> انت لا تعرف الفرق بين الكيميائى و المهندس الكيميائى
> و افضل ان تقوم بالبحث جيدا فيما يفعله الكيميائى خريج كليات العلوم و الكيميائى خريج كليات الهندسه
> و تقبلوا تحياتى



السلام عليكم أخي العزيز أرجو أن لاأكون أزعجتك إذا كنت لاأفهم على كلامك  فأرجو أن تعطيني الفرق بخبرتك والتي أرجو أن تكون كبيرة بقدر كلامك وإلا فسوف تكون كلام بدون دليل أرجو تحري الدقة في كلامك للأخر وإن كنت أفدتك أرجو أن لاتتكلم علي بالسوء هكذا وبالتوفيق ...​


----------



## مختار عبده عمران (26 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراجزيلاً لك
بالتوفييييق


----------



## نور السحر (27 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا*

شكرا لك مهندس المحبة 
بس أنا كمان حابه أسأل يعني اذا درست هندسة كيميائية ايش المجال يللي بقدر اشتغل فيه ؟؟


----------



## مهندس المحبة (28 أكتوبر 2010)

نور السحر قال:


> شكرا لك مهندس المحبة
> بس أنا كمان حابه أسأل يعني اذا درست هندسة كيميائية ايش المجال يللي بقدر اشتغل فيه ؟؟



أرجعي إلى الموضوع وسترين المجالات التي كتبتها وبالتوفيق .........


----------



## Eng.Emad Gomaa (5 نوفمبر 2010)

ماشاء الله على هذا المجهود وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## Eng.Emad Gomaa (5 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## القعقاع123 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم سيدي العزيز ارجو من الله ان يوفقك باالاجابة على سؤالي اريد منك ان تشرح لي طريقة تصنيع سائل حفر الابار الارتوازية المكون من سائل فوم والباقي لا اعرف ارجو ان يجعل عملك في ميزان حسناتك وانا انتظرك ارجو ان لا تخيبني


----------



## اياد الفارس (7 نوفمبر 2010)

معلومات جميلة عن المهندس الكيمياوي واحب ان اقول ان العمل الاساسي للمهندس الكيمياوي هو التصميم والتصميم يشمل كل الوحدات الصناعية التي تحتوي على تفاعل كيميائي او لا تحتوي واما الاعمال او المجالات التي يمكن للهندس الكيمياوي ان يشغلها هو ادارة المصانع او الخطوط الانتاجية والعمل في مجال المختبرات والسيطرة النوعية وهناك مجالات كثيرة له.....
مع الشكر


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (8 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (9 نوفمبر 2010)

القعقاع123 قال:


> السلام عليكم سيدي العزيز ارجو من الله ان يوفقك باالاجابة على سؤالي اريد منك ان تشرح لي طريقة تصنيع سائل حفر الابار الارتوازية المكون من سائل فوم والباقي لا اعرف ارجو ان يجعل عملك في ميزان حسناتك وانا انتظرك ارجو ان لا تخيبني



أرجو طرح موضوعك في القسم وسيجيبك مختص إن شاء الله ....


----------



## واثق الخطا (22 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يعطيك العافيه ع الشرح المفيد جدا بصراحه فادني كثير ...
لاكن ودي اسالك ايش الامنيه والحلم للمهندس الكيميائي اللي نادرا ماحد يوصلها اويفكر فيها حتى
اللي مايدور حاجه بعدها ابدا..<<اقصد من المستويات الرفيعه العاليه كعلى مستوى العالم مثلا>>
وهل العمل في المجال الخاص يحرمني من مناصب في المجال الحكومي؟
حاب انكم تفيدوني ولكم مني
جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## alnouaimi (26 نوفمبر 2010)

please for all chemical engineers:
all engineers are working in oil companies and all plants while geoligest peoples are not confortable with chemical engineers.
so that i am explained all thing about chemical engineers was worked in previous but nobody want to understand about there, i mean all chemical egineers was active in all production plants and also active in present for all oil companies in the world.
thanks
alnouaimi


----------



## مهندس المحبة (28 نوفمبر 2010)

واثق الخطا قال:


> الله يعطيك العافيه ع الشرح المفيد جدا بصراحه فادني كثير ...
> لاكن ودي اسالك ايش الامنيه والحلم للمهندس الكيميائي اللي نادرا ماحد يوصلها اويفكر فيها حتى
> اللي مايدور حاجه بعدها ابدا..<<اقصد من المستويات الرفيعه العاليه كعلى مستوى العالم مثلا>>
> وهل العمل في المجال الخاص يحرمني من مناصب في المجال الحكومي؟
> ...



لاأعتقد أن العمل في المجال الخاص يمكن أن يكون سببا في حرمانك من المناصب الحكومية ولكن دوما الخبرة في المجال الحكومي يكون له فرص أكبر في المناصب بسبب الترقيات وطبعا إذا كان لك شهادة عليا فستكون مطلوب في الركات الأهلية والحكومية ويمكنك الأختيار وبالتوفيق .......


----------



## واثق الخطا (30 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووور اخووي الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## وسيم عدنان (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات القيمة والتي كانت مركزة في موضوع الفرق بين الكيميائي والمهندس الكيميائي

*


----------



## Eng che. Mohammed (10 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وكثر الله من امثالك والله تفصيل دقيق ومفصل عن الهندسة الكيمائية ومدى اهميتها في العالم
ولكن ممكن توضح نقطة واحده وهي رواتب المهندسين الكيمائيين خصوصا في دول الخليج ؟ كونهم الاقلية من بين التخصصات الاخرى كما ذكرت 
لذا هل لهم ميزة معينه ممكن ان يمتازوا بها عن غيرهم
وكيف وضعية حديثي التخرج من الجامعات
شاكرين تعاونكم


----------



## محمود فايق (11 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (12 ديسمبر 2010)

eng che. Mohammed قال:


> بارك الله فيك وكثر الله من امثالك والله تفصيل دقيق ومفصل عن الهندسة الكيمائية ومدى اهميتها في العالم
> ولكن ممكن توضح نقطة واحده وهي رواتب المهندسين الكيمائيين خصوصا في دول الخليج ؟ كونهم الاقلية من بين التخصصات الاخرى كما ذكرت
> لذا هل لهم ميزة معينه ممكن ان يمتازوا بها عن غيرهم
> وكيف وضعية حديثي التخرج من الجامعات
> شاكرين تعاونكم



السلام عليكم 
بالنسبة لرواتب المهندس الكيميائي لابمكن أن تحصر براتب محدد لأن كل بلد وله راتب حسب عملة البلد ولكن الراتب في البلدان الغربية يكون من 2000 - 3000 دولار وطبعا مع لمخصصات خطورة أما في البلدان العربية فتعتمد على الشركة وماتقدمه من تسهيلات ومخصصات للمهندس أما الميزة فهي في العمل وكما شرحت من قبل فإن كل مهندس وله ميزة في عمله بما يحتاج تخصصه وبالتوفيق في مسعاكم ....​


----------



## محمد فوزي 1985 (1 يناير 2011)

انا كيميائي
اشتغلت في مجال طلاء الكهرباء كنت بعمل بحث و تطوير في المعمل على الجودة عشان كان في مشاكل في الانتاج و مدير الانتاج كان مهندس كيمياء بس خبرة
والحمدلله عملت شغل كويس جدا وظبطنا الانتاج
اللي عايز اقوله ان كيميائيين بيهتموا بدراسة التفاعلات و كيفية التحكم فيها وكيف يتم الحد من خطورتها 
المهندسين الكيميائيين يهتموا بتشغيل او بالمصانع كيفية التصميم و لكن الجودة و التحكم في التفاعلات كيمياء 100%
انا بحترمهم جدا
بس لا نقلل من دورهم لان الهندسة علم قائم على الكيمياء و رياضة و الفيزياء
الهندسة ليست علم قائم بذاته بل قائم على اساسيات و نظريات العلوم


----------



## المهندس ناصح (4 يناير 2011)

_بارك الله فيك_
_جزاك الله خيرا_


----------



## hamto-eng (7 يناير 2011)

مشكوووووووور وماقصرت ياخوي 
بس عندي استفسار بالنسبة للمواد الدراسية لهندسة الكيمياء هل هي فقط التي ذكرتها ام هذه اهم المواد التي يجب ان يدرسها مهندس الكيمياء واذا يوجد مواد دراسيه اخرى مهمة ارجو ان تذكرها لنا 
وشكرا يا اخ مهندس المحبة


----------



## hamto-eng (7 يناير 2011)

*مشكوووووووور وماقصرت ياخوي *
*بس عندي استفسار بالنسبة للمواد الدراسية لهندسة الكيمياء هل هي فقط التي ذكرتها ام هذه اهم المواد التي يجب ان يدرسها مهندس الكيمياء واذا يوجد مواد دراسيه اخرى مهمة ارجو ان تذكرها لنا *
*وشكرا يا اخ مهندس المحبة*​


----------



## محمد عزيزية (8 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك والى المزيد من المشاركات خدمة للصالح العام 
مأجور انشاء الله تعالى


----------



## هدوء انثى (22 يناير 2011)

الف شكر لك اخي ....
الموضوع بجد عجبني واااايد لاني بجد استفدت منه بما اني مهندسه كيميائيه والى الامام دوما


----------



## قاسم روضان (3 فبراير 2011)

اشكرك اخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات القيمة التي افعمتنا بها واتمنا عليك اذا كان لديك معلومات عن الاجهزه التحليلية التي تدخل في عمل الكيمياء مثل جهاز ftir فانا بحاجة ماسة ارجوك لاتبخل علي باي معلومة واجرك على الله وجزاك الله عني خير الجزاء


----------



## أوغاريت (4 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم
أنا أشكر مهندس المحبة
فعندما قرأت ما قام بكتابته ازداد حبي لفرع الهندسة الكيميائية
وأصبحت اكثر حماسة للمتابعة بدراستها بعد ان عرف معلومات اكثر عن أهميتها
شكرا


----------



## silant (8 فبراير 2011)

بارك اللة فيك .....واللة افادنى جدا واشكر مهندس المحبه على التوضيح الكامل واعرف عن نفسى انا طالب فى الهندسة الكيميائية فى السنة (5) واشكرك على انك لم تذكر التخصص الذى ذكرة الحربى وقال (انه مهم)وانا لا اقصد الاساء لك ياحربى ولكن اقول عدم ذكرة وتحديد مكانة افضل لتجنب المفسدة..وشكرا لك على النية الصادقة


----------



## المهندس الكيميائي/ (9 فبراير 2011)

*جزاااااااااااك الله الف خير على الموضوع بس انا حبيت استفسرعن طبيعة العمل بشكل مفصل ياريت تفيدوني انا طالب في الصف الثاني ثانوي والكيمياء مادتي المفضلة وابغى اختار تخصصي في المستقبل*


----------



## عبد نور (9 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ............


----------



## hasan21 (11 فبراير 2011)

وعلم الانسان مالم يعلم


----------



## حيدر 83 (24 فبراير 2011)

اشكرك اخ العزيز مهندس المحبه لشرح مفهوم وعمل المهندس الكيمياوي


----------



## فجر الإبداع (24 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خير انا كان من زمان ودي أعرف كل هاذي المعلومات
شكرا


----------



## حسن الحمدي (26 فبراير 2011)

ما شاء الله موضوع جيد وجميل وصراحة يستاهل شكر خاص


----------



## ايهاب عبد الرحمن (28 فبراير 2011)

الله يفتح عليك دنيا واخرة


----------



## abdbaniamer (3 مارس 2011)

تعريف لازم نعرفه 
لاننا بننسأل كتر شو طبيعة شغلنا 

وعشان نميز بين الكيميائي والمهندس الكيميائي

مشكورر كثير على التعريف


----------



## ماري يوسف زكريا (10 مارس 2011)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع وبارك الله فيكم على الايضاح الجيدجداً لانه وللاسف يجهل الموظفين غير اصحاب هذا الاختصاص ما تقدمت في شرحه وزادك الله مخيلة اوسع لمشاركات كفوءة اكثر واكثر وللعلم انا اعمل مهندسة في القطاع النفطي


----------



## خالد نبيه (12 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
انا كيميائى اعمل فى مجال الصباغة واري ان اعرف اكثر عن التركيب الكيميائى للصبغات وخاصة صبغات reactive وصبغات vat وميكانيكية التفاعل اثناء الصباغة 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## وسيم عدنان (14 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات القيمة عن اهمية هذا الاختصاص الر ائع والمهم في حياتنا


----------



## عاشق الانتر (21 مارس 2011)

_مشكووور ويعطيك العافية ع الايضاح_


----------



## عاشق الانتر (21 مارس 2011)

بس بغيت اسال سوال كم مدة الدراسة للهندسة الكميائية لاني طالب في ثالث ثانوي ومتردد ارجوكم احد يطمني كم نسبة الحصول على وظيفة ............يعطيكم العافية............


----------



## ودبرير (22 مارس 2011)

يمكن تعريف المهندس الكيميائى :هو المهندس المسؤل عن عمليات تحويل المواد الخام الى منتجات وفق مواصفات الجوده المطلوبه وباقل تكلفه


----------



## كبير بأمالي (25 مارس 2011)

ما شاء الله 
جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## نبيل محمد صيام (10 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيكمن هذا التوضيح القيم وارجو ان كان لديك فكرة عن استخدام خام الكاولين المصرى فى تصنيع الشبة افدتى


----------



## Eng.Nael (11 أبريل 2011)

هل تعلم أن أكبر مشكله واجهتها بعد تخرجي وبحثي عن وظيفه هي عدم المام الناس با لهندسه الكيميائيه، فكثييييير من الناس لا يفرقون بين الكيميائي والمهندس الكيميائي وخاصه في الشركات الصغرى، واذكر ان كثير من الشركات رفضت توظيفي بسبب عدم وجود مختيرات مع العلم أنها شركات أنتاج كالبلاستيك والصابون الخ.


----------



## kimo44 (13 أبريل 2011)

بجد كلام جميل و ربنا يكرمك و يكرمنا


----------



## كوثر علي (18 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الموضوع المتميز
والحمدلله استفدت منه كثير، يعطيك العافية مهندس المحبة


----------



## aedak (19 أبريل 2011)

الله يبارك فيك وبجهودك ياأخي مشكوووور
أنا طالب بالهندسة الكيميائية وأعجبني مقالك


----------



## نصر فضل الله (5 مايو 2011)

لك كل التحايا والشكر ياهندسة وفى ميزان حسناتك انشاءالله


----------



## ضياء ماموكا (8 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك والى المزيد من المشاركات خدمة للصالح العام وبالمختصر المفيد فالمهندس الكيمياوي يفهم في معظم العلوم الهندسيه بالاضافه الهندسه الكيمياويه . كما وجدت تعريفه في عدد من المواقع العلميه على الانترنيت


----------



## Creatives (16 مايو 2011)

هل ممكن ان نقوم بتحضير المحاليل لمخبرية المستخدمة للفحوصات التي ييكون مون مواد اولية و بسيطة


----------



## Hero2011 (18 مايو 2011)

شــــــــــــــــكرا علــــــى هــــــذه المعلــــــــــــــومات الشيقـــــــــــــــــــــــة


----------



## خالد المهندس الجبر (21 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الموضوع الجميل


----------



## لولو يوسف (28 مايو 2011)

شكرا لأن وضحت شنو يعني مهندس كيميائي اني صح أدرس هندسة كيميائية بس مجنت أعرف شي عنها ومجنت اعرف بشنو اشتغل من اتخرج شكرا جزيلا هسه عرفت


----------



## wael hannon (1 يونيو 2011)

*موقع لمعرفة الراتب*

http://www.indeed.com/salary
اعزائي المهندسين قي هذا الموقع تعرف راتبك 
و تلاحظ ان راتب المهندس الكيميائي هو من اعلى الرواتب
فقط اكتب نوع الهندسة و لاحظ 
منه نعرف ان المهندس الكيميائي مظلوم في بلادا العربية


----------



## بلاد العرب اوطاني (2 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عاشقة القمم (4 يونيو 2011)

انا طالبة سنة اولى ولم اكن اعرف بتخصصي بعد 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## sasaad (10 يونيو 2011)

الله يجزاك خير ويوفقك في دينك ودنياك ويكثر من أمثالك بصراحة أعطيتني فكرة شاملة عن الهندسة الكيميائية وإن شاء الله راح أدرسها في الولايات المتحدة السنة الجاية


----------



## SANALBARQ (19 يونيو 2011)

ما شاااء الله :::

موضوع متكامل عزيزي ...

استأذنك بأخذ نسخة منه ....


خالص الود


----------



## عادل رفاعى 25 (25 يونيو 2011)

:1:تحيه طيبه من عند الله انا اخوكم عادل ارجو من يعرف كيف يتم تجهيز مصنع صغير للمنظفات ومكان الخامات والعبوات ارجو ان تراسلونى على هذا الايميل
[email protected]


----------



## عادل رفاعى 25 (25 يونيو 2011)

تحيه طيبه من عند الله انا اخوكم عادل ارجو من يعرف كيف يتم تجهيز مصنع صغير للمنظفات ومكان الخامات والعبوات ارجو ان تراسلونى على هذا الايميل
[email protected]


----------



## عادل رفاعى 25 (25 يونيو 2011)

:1:تحيه طيبه من عند الله انا اخوكم عادل ارجو من يعرف كيف يتم تجهيز مصنع صغير للمنظفات ومكان الخامات والعبوات ارجو ان تراسلونى على هذا الايميل
[email protected]تحيه طيبه من عند الله انا اخوكم عادل ارجو من يعرف كيف يتم تجهيز مصنع صغير للمنظفات ومكان الخامات والعبوات ارجو ان تراسلونى على هذا الايميل
[email protected]


----------



## soso khashan (25 يونيو 2011)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككككككور وانشاء الله في ميزان الحسنات


----------



## محمد علي سلامه (26 يونيو 2011)

اسلام عليكم سوالي يتعلق في معالجه مياه البرك كميه المواد كل من المنيوم سلفات والكاسايد كم يضاف لبركه سعتها 700كوب وكل كم يوم يضاف وايين افضل ان يضاف في نفس البركه ام في فلتر الشعر او في لسكيمر وشكرا


----------



## oadyneamah (2 يوليو 2011)

شكرا اخي الكريم لتوضيحكم المختصر والرائع لدور المهندس الكيميائي


----------



## mohamedmashaly (11 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م باسل وردان (4 أغسطس 2011)

الف الف شكر عالكتابةالرائعة صدقني خمس سنين بالكلية ما وصلولنا هالتعربف الحلو


----------



## احمد هادي محمد (19 أغسطس 2011)

معلومات اكيده طبعا.ومشكور اخوك المهندس الكيمياوي احمد.ماجستير في الهندسة الكيماوية


----------



## O R J W A N (25 أغسطس 2011)

شكرًا ع الموضوع المُفيد
والمعلومات القيمة


----------



## المهندسة العمانية (28 أغسطس 2011)

جزيل الشكر لك أخي....طموحي أن أكون مهندسة كيميائية
وهذه المعلومات افادتني حقاً


----------



## م باسل وردان (31 أغسطس 2011)

منذ فترة صار موضوع وجدل مع احد الاخوة وكان موضوعك المميز هو الذي ساعدني في النقاش
بارك الله فيك


----------



## العقوري (9 سبتمبر 2011)

مشالله عليك


----------



## ahmed al-hafidh (15 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## Alghamdi-187 (30 سبتمبر 2011)

يعطيييك العافيه معلومات جدا مفيدة


----------



## مهنــ عراقي ــدس (30 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على هذا الشرح الوافي عن المهندس الكيميائي


----------



## mohamednafe85 (1 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ahmed foaud (6 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على الموضوع الرائع ده 
تسلم ايدك


----------



## rasha alazawi (20 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا اخي الكريم وبالنسبه للمواد المراد خلطها هي سوائل مثلا ماء والغرض من هذا الموضوع من اجل عمل جهاز علمي يتم فيه حساب زنم المزج وتركيز المزج !ولكن اخي الكريم انا لم استطع الاجابه على رسالتك لانني مشتركه جديده ولا يحق لي الرد على الرسائل الا ان تتجاوز مشاركاتي 50 مشاركه !وايضا اذا كنتم تستطيعون عمل موضوع ايضا عن المهندس الكهروكيميائي!وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (21 نوفمبر 2011)

الاخت رشا
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اعتقد انه من الصعب جدا وضع معادلة او تصميم محدد لخلط السوائل والمواد وذلك للاسباب التالية:-
1- نوعية المواد المراد خلطها
2- الذائبية
3- درجة الحرارة
4- نسبة المواد ودرجة التشبع لها
ولذلك يتم عمل نظام تحكم بالسرعة اضافة الى تصميم اشكال مختلفة من الفراشات وقد تم اخيرا استخدام علم النانو والالترا ساوند لخلط المواد بسرعة ودقه وتجانس .
والسلام عليكم


----------



## نضال منسى حسين (3 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ربيع الربيعي (7 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا الان ارتحت


----------



## elqusar_26186 (13 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير ولكنى كيميائى واريد ان انضم لكم فهل تمانعون


----------



## المهندس_ابوبكر (17 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## صلاح المقصبى (21 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Amro Hatim (25 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور جدا والله ملخص شامل ووافي وإلى الامام دائما


----------



## rahim sport (26 ديسمبر 2011)

بالرك الله فيك


----------



## رامه (11 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد حلمي الجهني (13 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم اخوتي الكرام لو سمحتم كنت عاوز اعرف كيفية عمل خلطة رول العازل المائي ( الممبرين) المكون من البيتومين وحبيبات البوليمر وبودءة الحجر الجيري


----------



## elbaron2050 (13 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا اخى الغالى فى الله

والله رفعت راس الهندسة الكميائية عاليا بموضوعك المميز

تحياتى وتقديرى*


----------



## dr.nagwa (13 مارس 2012)

*الله يبارك فيك*

متشكرين جدا جدا علي المعلومات الهامة والمفيدة ونرجوا منك المزيد دائما


----------



## e hka (19 مارس 2012)

شكرا على هذا التوضيح انه يفيد المهندسين الجدد


----------



## احمد الاصيل (19 مارس 2012)

مشكووووووور على هذا الموضع حول المهندس والهندسة الكيمياوية


----------



## mamdouha (20 مارس 2012)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع القيم


----------



## كميائى محمد سلامه (5 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا على الموضوع

هذا الكلام جميل مع أن دور الكميائى مهم ولا ننسا دور الكميائى فى مجلات كثيرا


----------



## اميرة الجمااال (10 مايو 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## فساتين السهرة (12 مايو 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا على المعلومة


----------



## حووورية البحر (14 مايو 2012)

Merciiiiiiiiiii bc


----------



## الباحث عن الابداع (16 مايو 2012)

..[/quote] الله ينور عليك ورحم الله والديك واهلك وجعل الله طريقك النور والعلم والمعرفة


----------



## الفتاة الخجوولة (19 مايو 2012)

بااارك الله فيك


----------



## memo198 (26 مايو 2012)

مشكورين على توضيح مفهوم الهندسة الكيميائية لانو اكثر الناس يجهلونها


----------



## فتوكة دلوعة (3 يونيو 2012)

Thankssssssssss <3


----------



## eng wala'a (7 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيكم ويا ريت لو تنزلولنا شرح عن بعض البرامج مثل *MixProps* كيف يتم استخدامه


----------



## فتاة دلووعة (11 يونيو 2012)

*الله يعطيك العافية*

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## عطر الصفااء (11 يوليو 2012)

*الله يعطيك العافية*

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## hameem7 (20 يوليو 2012)

الموضوع جميل و هو فى تقديرى شرح وافٍ لماهيّة الهندسة الكيميائية و لإزالة اللبس والخلط بين الكيميائى والمهندس الكيميائى فلك الشكر على الإفادة.


----------



## مريوومة (21 يوليو 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## janmedo (24 يوليو 2012)

مطلوب مهندس او شركة لانشاء خط انتاج كحول ايثلينى 95% بمصر


----------



## مصطفى ميلان (31 يوليو 2012)

ثانكيو


----------



## عذراااء (3 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## لايلااا (15 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## البحر البنفسجي (7 سبتمبر 2012)

سائل الله العلي القدير ان يوفقني واياكم في هذا الخصص الفيد جدا


----------



## اليزاااا (10 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## .lakhdar (14 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ABOALSARA (15 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور اخي


----------



## na07 (18 سبتمبر 2012)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## na07 (18 سبتمبر 2012)

استفدت من هذا الموضوع في بحثي ولكن اريد مواقع تبين احصائية عدد المهندسين ؟؟؟


----------



## na07 (18 سبتمبر 2012)

لدي بحث واستفدت من معلومات اسال الله ان يكتب لك الاجر


----------



## ماايااا (20 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## shimaa (21 سبتمبر 2012)

:30:
مشكووووور جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمود كمياء (26 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا على المعلومات الرائعة


----------



## amermeki (29 سبتمبر 2012)

موضوع مفيد جدا شكرا للايضاح


----------



## عبدالغني المليكي (30 سبتمبر 2012)

الله يجزيك خير فأنتم الامل لنا بعد الله


----------



## فروق (19 أكتوبر 2012)

منتديات تونس - Tunisia Forums


----------



## thechemist_1981 (18 نوفمبر 2012)

عزيزى هل للكيميائي مسمى وظيفى ام لا وما هو المفروض


----------



## المهندسة ايلاف (30 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا على المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## علي العراقي 1 (5 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا على المعلومات والتوضيح المفصل نوعا ما


----------



## شاهر 22 (17 ديسمبر 2012)

الله يجزيك الخير على الموضوع الجيد


----------



## E.7assan (17 ديسمبر 2012)

موضوع بصراحة مفييد جدا جدا جدا :75:


----------



## سيلين عيسى (2 يناير 2013)

بوركت


----------



## nomiry (10 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مصرية طموحة (31 يناير 2013)

رائع


----------



## مصرية طموحة (2 فبراير 2013)

ربنا يجازيكم خير


----------



## ينبع الصناعية (1 مارس 2013)

شكرا يااخوان ماشاء الله عليكم فيكم الخير والبركة


----------



## spotcolor (12 مارس 2013)

موفقين بإذن الله


----------



## obada abu kenan (7 أبريل 2013)

انتم رائعين


----------



## jasonbiggs (20 أبريل 2013)

انا متفق معاك فى كلامك بس البرامج المفيدة حلوة صح ؟


----------



## sajeda othman (2 يوليو 2013)

كلام صحيح ودقيق ومفيد.


----------



## ياسر القشيري (5 يوليو 2013)

يعطيك الف عافيه


----------



## حذيفة البحاري (16 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## صبرى فكرى (19 يوليو 2013)

مشكووووووور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## samy gamal (20 أغسطس 2013)

كلام جميل بس المشكله في السند العلمي لما تقول


----------



## مساعد مهندس جديد (2 أكتوبر 2013)

موضوع جميل جداً شكراً لك


----------



## FML-21 (11 نوفمبر 2013)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## betman (21 أبريل 2014)

شكراً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## betman (21 أبريل 2014)

شكراً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Chemical10 (1 أغسطس 2014)

بارك الله فيكم 
لكن مازال هناك لبس


----------



## Babco (12 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا علي الموضوع القيم ولكن لدي تعقيب بسيط في مسألة المعمل والمختبر من الناحية التخصصية المسؤول من ضبط الجودة والمعمل واعطاء النتائج للاختبارات الكيميائية هو من درس تخصص علوم كيمياء او الكيميائي كما تفضلت اما المهندس الكيميائي فهو رجل العمليات والانتاج والتصميم هو من يقف علي خط الانتاج هو من يطبق ميكانيكا الموائع في خطوط الانابيب حسابيا وانتقال الكتلة في مصافي البترول والرسم الهندسي في التصميم والادارة الصناعية في التكاليف وهكذا....


----------



## f2000 (13 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع القيم


----------



## engahmedshady (22 أغسطس 2014)

good


----------



## Kawthar AAl-Barq (15 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا لك على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## Kawthar AAl-Barq (15 سبتمبر 2014)

حلو تخصص متفجرات وأسلحه..
بس ما أعرف عنه شئ..


----------



## Ahmed Omar Mahmoud (27 سبتمبر 2014)

الله اكبر


----------



## شركة النور الجزائر (1 فبراير 2015)

سلام عليكم وبارك الله زادك الله علما وحرصا على إفادة المسلمين المهتمين بالهندسة الكيمائية.


----------



## tchopper (12 فبراير 2015)

بالتوفيق


----------



## tamer.shibl (3 أبريل 2015)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## أسامةالاسد (11 أغسطس 2016)

جزاك الله كل الخير.


----------



## ابو شهدة3 (5 فبراير 2017)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------

